# Ma comes to practice



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Well my brother and I had a very nice experiance last night. My wife brought our 67 yr young Mother out to hear us practice. She has always loved music (she actually went with me to a Genisis/Ritchie Havens gig when I was 13) and has not heard us play together in 25 years. She had a couple of glasses of wine and rocked out with us...lol. Songs lke Gloria, Born on the Bayou and Under my Thumb really brought back memories for her. It was nice to see the joy on her face seeing "her boys" playing together again....


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Thats very cool. Those type of memories will last forever.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

awesome story. I think that's great man.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Very cool Tarl. I had a similar experience this last summer. My band played in a family function which happened to be the first time the older generation in my family has seen me play in a band. A couple of 80 year old aunts and my parents (my dad is 75 and my mom is 70 now) were around to watch me. It was fun to see them groovin to rock music.


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

*where abouts ?*



Tarl said:


> Well my brother and I had a very nice experiance last night. My wife brought our 67 yr young Mother out to hear us practice. She has always loved music (she actually went with me to a Genisis/Ritchie Havens gig when I was 13) and has not heard us play together in 25 years. She had a couple of glasses of wine and rocked out with us...lol. Songs lke Gloria, Born on the Bayou and Under my Thumb really brought back memories for her. It was nice to see the joy on her face seeing "her boys" playing together again....


Where were you guys playing?
I live down the highway from Kingston, always looking for someone to see and hear?:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

It was just a practice at a cottage on Varty lake north west of town. Our drummer and lead guitarist are from Napanee..close to you Crossroads....


----------



## fretman57 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Cool!*

Sounds like one of those nice family moments you'll always treasure!

Scotty


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

My Mom doesn't like a lot of the same music I do, but she does like to hear me play.
She has a tape of stuff my brother or myself or both of us have played on. And she has played it for others.

If it wasn't her sons--she probably wouldn't listen to it though.


----------

